# Rides near Seattle



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I was perusing the rides described here as I will be in Seattle towards the end of May and will bring my travel Ritchey Breakaway road bike. If someone has GPS/Garmin routes for the area I'd appreciate a msg. I would like to avoid trucks but also RV traffic if possible. So far I've found the bike trail from Sumner to South Prarie, but the stuff around Elbe or Randle are too far of a drive as I will be heading North towards Vancouver by car. If anyone has rides along the way or in Vancouver or around Victoria that would be great too!


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

If you haven't discovered any before you get here, give me a shout. I'll go on a ride.
Check out Cascade.org. They have thousands of free rides each year.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Last day in Victoria today. I managed to ride two beautiful days in Seattle, including a metric century around Lake Washington and Mercer Island. I loved East Mercer Way with it's windy turns and very little traffic. Seattle really has a LOT of bike lanes, including quite a few protected ones. It was very easy to go from downtown to the suburbs.

I also managed to ride a nice easy ride all around Vancouver, and a beautiful hilly adventure ride from Victoria out and back to Butchart Gardens / Brentwood Bay. Both cities seemed very bike friendly with a lot of cyclists enjoying the sunny weather. It's definitely the first time I've been in Seattle and wound up with a nice sun tan!


----------

